# Voice Recognition Systems and CAT tools



## Dimi (Jul 2, 2015)

Εκδήλωση ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ
Ομιλητής: Tiago Neto
Τοποθεσία: City Unity College, Θησέως 15-17, 1ος όροφος, αίθουσα 104
Ημερομηνία 17 Ιουλίου 2015
Ώρα: 17:00-21:00
Θέμα: Voice Recognition Systems and CAT tools
Γλώσσα εργασίας: Αγγλικά
Η εκδήλωση είναι ανοιχτή στο κοινό
Πρόγραμμα: http://goo.gl/EUZWcd

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

Ο Tiago Neto, ο οποίος συνεργάζεται με τον Kevin Lossner σε θέματα συστημάτων αναγνώρισης φωνής και αποτελεσματικότερης ενσωμάτωσής τους σε μεταφραστικά εργαλεία και τη μεταφραστική ροή εργασίας, πρόκειται να επισκεφθεί την Αθήνα στις 17/7 για μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση τεχνολογικής κατεύθυνσης και να μοιραστεί μαζί μας μυστικά για αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας και εξορθολογισμό της μεταφραστικής ροής εργασίας, που πραγματικά μας «λύνουν τα χέρια»! Μπορείτε να φέρετε και τους φορητούς υπολογιστές σας!

Δύο λόγια για τις θεματικές
Voice recognition in OS/X - a peek under the hood
OS/X has natively supported speech recognition for a while now. OS/X Yosemite, the current version, has taken this a further step forward with added support for new languages and an improved interface. It also has its fair share of undocumented features, some of which allow for very powerful workarounds that rival flagship products in effectiveness. The integration of speech recognition with CAT tools, particularly those running under a Virtual Machine will be discussed, as well as ways to train your "free Dragon" and to teach it to control your chosen piece of software, CAT tools included.

Apples, Windows and CATs – a combo for translators
Voice recognition is also present and highly functional in iOS, the operative system used on the iPhone and iPad. This feature has the potential to unchain translators from their desks and to improve the ergonomics of their working environment. The integration of these features and the mobility provided by these devices, along with the use of CAT tools, allows for the design of highly ergonomic and effective workflows for translation and review.

Do Androids dream of multilingual sheep?
Android is the most prevalent platform for mobile devices, with a 78% market share in Q1 2015. It is a fast, powerful, affordable and far more open platform than iOS. It is also the place where some incredibly powerful applications were developed in the first place, some of which can prove quite useful for translators. Among the endless flock of Android apps available in the Play store, some do have a golden fleece.


----------

